# Belt Tension or Overworked?



## JTD771 (Sep 16, 2015)

Bought my first 2 stage snow blower this year, Ariens Deluxe 24 / 921024 and the storm that hit Jersey this weekend was it's first outing. While I was clearing the EOD pile I know the machine was working hard. I could hear the engine grunting but it was getting the job done and never sounded like it was in danger of stalling. I was going parallel with the plowed snow (perpendicular to the driveway) with about 3/4's with of the bucket full and full height. I notice though that I could smell a rubber burning smell so I backed off. Maybe to big of a bite I thought. The machine ran fine for a few more hours until all the work was done. My questions are:
1. Did I do any permanent damage?
2. Was I overworking the machine and thus the smell?
3. If #2 is no, then do I have an issue with tension on the belt?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

JTD771 said:


> Bought my first 2 stage snow blower this year, Ariens Deluxe 24 / 921024 and the storm that hit Jersey this weekend was it's first outing. While I was clearing the EOD pile I know the machine was working hard. I could hear the engine grunting but it was getting the job done and never sounded like it was in danger of stalling. I was going parallel with the plowed snow (perpendicular to the driveway) with about 3/4's with of the bucket full and full height. I notice though that I could smell a rubber burning smell so I backed off. Maybe to big of a bite I thought. The machine ran fine for a few more hours until all the work was done. My questions are:
> 1. Did I do any permanent damage?
> 2. Was I overworking the machine and thus the smell?
> 3. If #2 is no, then do I have an issue with tension on the belt?



1. You probably put some wear on the auger belt, and maybe the traction belt and drive train if the wheels were not turning while the clutch was engaged. Wear happens, and at some point you will need to put new belts on, probably every few years, depending how much work the machine gets.

2. Possibly a little bit. New belt might smell a bit, guessing by what you were doing, you should slow down a bit on forward speed, take smaller bites, and let the machine work in a happy place. Use your ear as a guide, and if necessary give it a little cool down rest between those long hard slogs. 

That stuff in the EOD pile can be challenging for any machine, depending on how long its been there and what's in it. 

3. The manual should cover tension adjustment. Since it's new, maybe check if everything is up to spec, some dealers may do a half baked assembly job and big box places give it to you in the crate.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I've run into the same thing many a times. No permanent damage, just some good heavy duty belt wear. Order a spare belt but for now you'll be fine. May need to adjust the tensionor in time but all that wet heavy stuff at EOD will make that auger work hard.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I've never smelled rubber and I've worked mine HARD. I always use Napa green FHP belts.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I've smelled the rubber, seen a little bit of smoke/steam, and seen the remnants from rubber burning. It will only do it if I am working the west slushy stuff, I just need to remember to back it down a notch on the forward speed.


----------

